# Goodbye Cruel Canon



## justawriter (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, congratulations. You’ve convinced me. After reading these forums all of the erudite and eloquent comments have convinced me to totally toss my vast collection of Canon cameras and lenses and seek a better alternative.
With that in mind I have hired the entire graduating class of the closest Art Institute of America location to follow me around and paint everything I used to take photos of on primitive digital camera equipment. It is a simple point and shoot interface. I point at something and one of the kids sits down and starts to draw it. The image quality is superb. No matter how much you magnify the images, you can’t get down to the pixel level, unless you are using the pointillist module. Well, I suppose you can with an atomic force microscope, but it will be a few years before I can afford accessories like that. Depth of field and dynamic range are infinitely flexible.
Processing time is slower than with my 7d. Some images can take months to develop. But the filters are amazing. The impressionist module does wonderful things with landscapes and abstract module makes portraits fun and surprising. The tagger module allows for incredible enlargements, limited only by the size of available wall space.
Granted, my system is a little expensive and clearly not for everyone. It came as surprise that artists these days expect to eat every day. Storage is also a challenge. However, I believe that anyone who is serious about producing great images will quickly realize that my setup is the only conceivable way to get the kind of images we all know we want. Anything less is ludicrous.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 31, 2013)

Well ... Errrr.... Goodbye then!


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 31, 2013)

The noble thing to do is donate your gear to charity


----------



## RGF (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy APril 1 (even if it is only 31 March)


----------



## ksagomonyants (Mar 31, 2013)

Could you please list all your Canon gear with the price you want to sell them for? No sarcasm here.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd start by getting a girlfriend.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 31, 2013)

.
And those young graduates are damn glad to have the work!!!

Now if we could get all the "job creators" in the world to do this, we'd solve a lot of the unemployment problems. And Canon and Nikon would respond to such mass competition with vastly improved products.

Sounds like you've hit on a real win win solution!!


----------



## distant.star (Mar 31, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I'd start by getting a girlfriend.



That's the last thing any photographer needs!!!


----------



## caruser (Mar 31, 2013)

distant.star said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd start by getting a girlfriend.
> ...


Always-available model!


----------



## shutterwideshut (Mar 31, 2013)

RGF said:


> Happy APril 1 (even if it is only 31 March)



;D ;D ;D


----------



## yogi (Apr 1, 2013)

What if some of us would like to see some of those images posted on cr? The digital medium would be useful, and save us the trouble of travelling to your gallery. Of course the digital version might not be as sharp as the original analog, unless it is like a seurat. Even then, it would be pixelated dots. Hang on to your camera to take photos of those paintings. I checked satire by the way.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 1, 2013)

caruser said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Yeah ... Only if she doesn't turns into the only "possible" model ;D


----------



## Artifex (Apr 1, 2013)

Pfffff, your system is crippled, as it clearly lacks a high enough number of autofocus points.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 1, 2013)

good bye


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 1, 2013)

I for one, am impressed .


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 1, 2013)

justawriter said:


> I believe that anyone who is serious about producing great images will quickly realize that my setup is the only conceivable way to get the kind of images we all know we want. Anything less is ludicrous.


That is ludicrous ... good bye :


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2013)

Goodbye, hasta la vista, au revoir, arrivederci, sayônara, До свидания


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 1, 2013)

Can I keep your lenses? You won't be needing them in the nikon afterlife


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Can I keep your lenses? You won't be needing them in the nikon afterlife


Good one ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 2, 2013)

Does it work for Sports and Birds in flight?!


----------



## Leejo (Apr 2, 2013)

At least you won't need to worry about colour calibration of your monitor and printer...

But reproducing the images could be complicated...


----------



## bycostello (Apr 6, 2013)

each to their own.. grass is always greener...


----------



## gary samples (Apr 6, 2013)

I wish every one would change from canon 
I could get some good deals on glass .


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2013)

Do the art students work underwater, or do you end up in jail for drowning them?


----------



## mjbehnke (Apr 6, 2013)

Can you do HDR also? I think that might be cool LOL


----------



## yogi (Apr 6, 2013)

I guess i was incorrect in checking "satire". No more responses from the op. He must have truly left cr. In that case, i would like some of that gear also. Would be willing to battle others over that gear. Everyone is welcome to photograph or paint the battle if it gets physical and post the results on cr.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 8, 2013)

If only he would have waited, I've heard that on the 23rd Canon is going to announce their Oompa Loompa line, which features a team of shrunken down Oompa Loompas in each camera that can turn out a whole 0.03 fps of hand painted pictures!
And no batteries required! Each night the Oompa Loompas scavenge your house for food, what's more they polish the camera and give you a manicure while you sleep.


----------



## Skulker (Apr 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Can I keep your lenses? You won't be needing them in the nikon afterlife
> ...



What makes anyone think he is going to be using nikon? :-\ Is he going to give the painters binoculars to increase detail? 8)


----------



## justawriter (Apr 9, 2013)

9VIII said:


> If only he would have waited, I've heard that on the 23rd Canon is going to announce their Oompa Loompa line, which features a team of shrunken down Oompa Loompas in each camera that can turn out a whole 0.03 fps of hand painted pictures!
> And no batteries required! Each night the Oompa Loompas scavenge your house for food, what's more they polish the camera and give you a manicure while you sleep.


Congratulations, I think you just won the thread. If true, this could entice me back to Canon. My nails are a mess so the manicure would be most welcome.
Hmmm, I wonder how many carrots I will need to keep the Oompa Loompas in their preferred complexion.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Apr 9, 2013)

caruser said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I wish that was true. I've been married for over 33 years and I can never get her to pose anymore. Come to think of it, she wasn't very happy about it even in the beginning.....


----------



## aj1575 (Apr 9, 2013)

justawriter said:


> Well, congratulations. You’ve convinced me. After reading these forums all of the erudite and eloquent comments have convinced me to totally toss my vast collection of Canon cameras and lenses and seek a better alternative.
> ....



Thanks for posting this, this is really great!!!


----------



## digital paradise (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck to you in whatever path you choose. Have fun with Nikon service if you choose that manufacturer ;D


----------



## dstppy (Apr 12, 2013)

If you're going to switch systems . . . go with something more, modular, say, from a company in Denmark?

http://lego.cuusoo.com/ideas/view/22


----------



## jimjamesjimmy (Apr 12, 2013)

even though this is a bit of a joke post, it is not such a silly idea. I mainly use photos for reference in paintings and other artistic pursuits, but if i am photographing a subject or a scene i really want to paint, i will always do a sketch, becuase my eye works differently to a camera, and no amount of technology is gonna beat me writing down the colours in the margin of a sketchbook that i see with my eye.

recently i saw the Lucien freud painting exhibition, and the angle of view created from looking is so much more complex than what a camera comes up with, becuase he is looking at things with all focal lengths at all times (or something arty like that) then transferring that information through his brain and out of his hand.

for me a painting will always beat a photo if executed by a good artist.


----------



## RGF (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice knowing you


----------



## justawriter (Apr 12, 2013)

As some have noted, this is a humor post. I am hoping that few posters who seemed to take it seriously were just joining in the fun. For the humor deficient, I am parodying the trolls who feel the need to jump into any new equipment thread and declare that they are done with Canon for good unless Canon comes out with a gigapixel camera for fifty bucks in the next thirty minutes.
I actually came up with the concept because I was once afflicted with a number of audiophile acquaintances who could (and did) go on for hours about how their $200 speaker wire made music so much more lifelike than that plebeian $100 speaker wire and that MP3s were the work of the devil. So I created a post saying how recorded music is passe an that the true music aficionado has a strolling chamber orchestra and chorale that follows them around. I figured this would be the visual equivalent.


----------

